# Tube Sand?



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

Im following Aaron Ts guide to mineralized substrate, and while drying soil in my apartment basement, I stumbled upon mass amounts of tube sand. I assume they used to throw it down in the winter time before they switched to salt. From looking on the internet all I can tell is that its course, and pretty much the same as pool filter sand. Anyone ever use it, or know why not to? I was planning on topping with sandblast sand, but since this is already here...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its probably way to dusty. The reason we use pool filter sand is its pretty clean and wont dust up an aquarium. Same goes for play sand. I made the mistake of using that when I first started keeping aquariums. I put in in a African cichlid tank and ruined a HOB filter because it sucked in some sediment. Use caution with sand.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

bigstick120 said:


> Its probably way to dusty. The reason we use pool filter sand is its pretty clean and wont dust up an aquarium. Same goes for play sand. I made the mistake of using that when I first started keeping aquariums. I put in in a African cichlid tank and ruined a HOB filter because it sucked in some sediment. Use caution with sand.


I second that! I did the same thing when I was young. lol


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If it is a quartz or silica sand it may be just fine, but I would rinse it really well to remove the fines that would cloud the tank. 

Pool filter sand that works for me is 30 mesh, or 30 grains per inch, or 1 mm diameter. 
If you can sift your sand to something this size or coarser it could work out really well for you. 

If it had a limestone parent material then it will make the water hard and alkaline. 
Put some in a glass of water, stir it every few days and test the GH, KH and pH. TDS if you have a meter. If any of these change then there is something in the sand that might affect the tank.

Since 'tube sand' has no specific chemical requirement, it will likely be whatever sand is closest or available at the cheapest price. Test it before using it, and rinse it well.


----------

